# Gerd and coping



## warbaby71 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello everyone.. id like some advice and a little reasurance if possibleim new to this whole idea of gerd and adjusting my life to it which would appear to be the way i have to godue to the recent death of my mother i started to get a little stressed and in the last year or so ive had a few tests to find out what was wrong, the general message is this,i have anxiety, a hiatus hernia and the associated acid reflux. after finding this out my anxiety went realy high and has done nothing excpet make my acid reflux alot worse which in turn has made the anxiety worse and ive gotten into a catch 22 situation where one make sthe other worse and have made myself quite ill.about a month ago i had a major busrt of anxiety on one day and gave my self case of mild gastritis so the doctor called it and a few days later gained a real sorness in my throat and what appeared to be a lump in my esophagus, it remained sore for a week or so and i even went to the doctor and she felt it was just burning and maybe motility as ive had a recent endoscopy and it was felt i would be clear of anything bad.so that aside ive carried on and this lump does seem to go for a few hours or even a day.. its stil uncomfortable down there from time to time and like today that motility type feeling is there where 2 surfaces are touching is there.this is not a nice feelng but im trying to just accept that at the moment that this is part of my reflux along with all the other ppains and sores that you get with reflux and it will pass. trying to stay calm and not let my mind run away with this and worry myself silly.im also trying to be aware of what is happening and what effects this.today i can justify how it feels due to eating late last night and falling asleep with an hour and also having a mild curry which indeed upset my stomach this morning, i also noticed that my throat was a bit sore due to reflux and today im suffering with all this including this lump type deal.so in short it seems althoug im aware of an uncomfortble area in my seophagus its not there all the time and im having other pains and sores throughout my throat and esophagus and im just saying they are part of reflux.. this seems to have been a bad case of this for me and has changed my entire life. i want to move on and live life but with all these pains etc etc etc it seems hard to, currently taking a few meds for anxiety and acid control.btw im not suffering heartburn or indegestion in the classic sense but getting it in all the other ways that i have read and havbing quite bad flatulence and soft stools of varying colors at the same time of day on a whole.as i said i just need reasurance and any advice that can be givenam on mirtazapine for my anxiety which has helped with the weight loss i suffered and am currently stable at the same weight but its shifted on my body.so i look thinner than i used to but i still have large belly special when it bloats after food.i will stop here..thanks for reading


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I can only speak from my own experiences, which are unlike yours. I smoked my way into this. I had long experienced bad indigestion from my 20s on, due to diet, tobacco, and alcohol. In 1988 my IBS-D started one day out of the blue. By 1997 it had turned itself,intO acid reflux as well. The following year I began to take a flavonoid supplement called Provex CV, then just fresh from the first clinical tests, to keep my cholesterol in solution. Within the first six weeks my GERD had stopped cold, along with the burning sensation that accompanied every waking moment after my breakfast. A year or so later, the unconteollable D had also stopped. I have continued to take the supplement regularly until this past January, when cancer surgery intervened. The GERD has never returned, and the IBS has been little more than a distant memory for years and years. I don't know if it would help you or not, but if you search for Melaleuca.com, you will be able to find their offices in the UK.Best.Mark


----------



## liberte (Sep 9, 2012)

I have suffered from GERD for many years and have used Pantaprazole as a control.Recently however I have seen a medical opinion which said that this drug should be used as a short term fix only and that long term use can have serious side effects;still trying to get clarification on this.Incidently, I have found that a mixture of lemon and honey is a useful drink to sip.And I always eat half an apple before retiring at night;this works well.Currently I am looking for a natural remedy to replace Pantaprazole,but without much success so far.


----------



## Zulu (Dec 12, 2012)

I know how you feel!! The only thing that helps my gerd is a very clean diet, no dairy and inner-&#275;co™ Coconut Water Probiotic Kefir.


----------

